# Wanna see something really cool?



## ReaperRick (Sep 2, 2009)

A few weeks ago I posted a question to the members about UV paint and I can't remember who sent me the info but I got the company info, Clearneon, and ordered some paint from them.
I had a professional airbrush/makeup artist, Patrick Kendall, apply the paint for me. Thanks Patrick.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

*That is AWESOME!!!!
*


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

WOW that is so cool.


----------



## Addicted2Boo (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow!!! Fantastic!!!


----------



## Lainie (Sep 19, 2009)

Wow, I love that! It's like wearing a costume and NOT wearing one LOL


----------



## thehoghunter (Jul 24, 2007)

Great costume! Some questions for you.

How long will it last? How easy does it come off? And how easy would it be for someone to do if they aren't a "professional airbrush/makeup artist"?


----------



## freakengine (Aug 21, 2005)

Cool. I've seen a UV tattoo of arm and hand bones before. I'd love to do it myself but don't know how I'd feel (literally) about having my knuckles tattooed. Ouch!


----------



## ReaperRick (Sep 2, 2009)

*A little more info...*

The paint came in a 4 oz jar and it could be applied by either paint brush or airbrush. It needs to be watered down a bit for the air brush. 
To actually apply the paint you need to be in a dark room with the black light on to see where the paint is being applied. It was hard with only one black light because if you blocked out the black light you couldn't see the paint. I suggest you have several black lights from different angles.
The paint lasted over 8 hours on my face and arms. It did start to peel a little around my mouth and lips. I think that was from me eating all night at the party.
It took some serious scrubbing later in the night and even then I didn't get all of it off. But the good news is that even though it didn't come off, you can't see it unless your under a black light.
You could do it yourself if you have any artistic abilities...I don't.
The photos don't do this justice either.
We did learn a really cool effect from taking pictures. When we took the first photo we had the flash turned on and the black light was also on. When the flash went off the paint disappered and I looked normal(?) for a brief second and then went back to the skull. I think if you put a strobe light and black light on your face it would flash back and forth.


----------



## krypt_angel20 (Oct 18, 2009)

That is very cool.... kinda creepy too... would be awsome at a club or bar


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

Hahahaha I have tattoo ink that does that too....Want to make that look last forever!?


----------



## ladygrimm (Oct 8, 2009)

At a party with a black light set on an intermittent random strobe... that would be so freaky! Can that ink/paint be applied OVER regular face paint? It would be cool to have normal face paint done as a vampire or whatever, then hit you with a strobe and see the skeleton, ala Haunted Mansion. Way cool!


----------



## ReaperRick (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm not sure about appling the paint over regular face paint but it might be worth a try. As far an intermittent black light..I haven't seen one. If you find one let me know.


----------



## ladygrimm (Oct 8, 2009)

Well, I know some stobe lights have a slow, med and fast setting, and I think you can set intervals. I was thinking of a long interval between the strobe, and a short burst, like lightning. I just don't know if a black-light bulb would work in a strobe machine, or even if there's such an animal. 

You could always buy the "Clapper" -- Clap on, clap off... 

OK. I searched and found a lot of really expensive strobes, but finally came across this for only $14.99 It seems to be what you might want.
Amazon.com: LED Strobe Black Light Party Lighting Effects Gemmy: Toys & Games


----------

